# Rossignol Bandit B1 ?



## Bumpsis (Apr 1, 2008)

My wife is ready to step off her straight skis and I'm seeing a nice deal on Rossi Bandits B1 ($ 199 for new 2007 model) on evogear.com
This model has been out for a while, so I figure some of you are familiar with it.
From general description is sounds like it would be a good ski for her. I rented a some kind of a Rossi Bandit a couple years back in Lake Tahoe and I really liked it.

She's has a solid technique and can ski  well just about anything we have out here. She's a strong but careful skier (keeps speed under control) and  can keep up with the big boys when she wants to. 
She's about 140lb and quite athletic. 

She recently rented some skiis just to check out  the parabolic ski experience and what she liked the most was the fact that she could be on shorter skiis. This made it much easier for her to chase our two sons on gladed trails. Her regular 185cm straight skis can give her panic attacts in tight woods. So now, she really wants to step down in lenght but keep the speed satbilty she now has on her straight sticks
Any opinions on the Rossi Bandits? The deal is good and fits the budget.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 2, 2008)

I've had pretty good luck with the Bandit line.  I had a pair of Bandit X from 2001-2002 that was my primary ski to last year and thought it to be a very versatile east coast ski in all but deep snow.

This year I've been skiing on a pair of last season's B2's and love them in everything, but hardpack/ice.

I just picked up a pair of two years ago Bandit X for a good price that I'm looking to have as my primary bump ski and I believe it will do a bit better on the hardpack.  We'll see.  Hopefully get out on em' for a couple of days before the season is through.


----------



## jack97 (Apr 2, 2008)

Be aware that rossi has changed the bandit, presently it's a mid fat, soft ski; 114-74-104. Target skier intermediate/advance skiers. 

The bandits that were made before 2004/2005 had a different geometry, 109/70/99. Back then this was the dimension for all mnt skis. This ski was soft enough for bumps but had enuf shape to carve out some turns.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 2, 2008)

jack97 said:


> The bandits that were made before 2004/2005 had a different geometry, 109/70/99. .



These are the dimensions of what I picked up.  It's basically the 04-05 skis realeased late in the year with the 05/06 graphics


----------

